# Circumcision Complications - Some photos too



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Go to http://www.CircumcisionQuotes.com/ and choose "the issues" and then "complications". There is a new link in there to photos of the various complications we hear about, too.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Here is the list of the complications pictured:

Adhesions to glans

Post-circumcision coronal adhesions

Untidy circumcision

Phimosis after circumcision

Post-circumcision phimosis

Meatal Stenosis

Narrow Stream meatal stenosis

Radical circumcision

Missing frenulum

Bleeding hemophelia

Post-circumcision fistula

Post-division of adhesions

Partial glans amputation

Dead penis

Death


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh Jennie- what a sad sad slideshow.

Love Sarah


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

oh, poor, poor babies who didn't ask for such pain! few things make me actually cry sitting at the pc, but that's done it. awful to see, but made me very grateful to have had the common sense/ education to have avoided this!

suse


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I didn't put them here to upset people. Just as a reference if you're every posting anywhere discussing one of these complications.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

oh, jennie, i hope you don't think i was implying you were wrong to post them- what is wrong is that all that unnecessary pain was inflicted. posting it was a noble public service message- sometimes we forget just how graphic the evidence against circ'ing can be. (i should think your pix and the video of the baby getting circ'd would put most men off, at least- and i think both should be required viewing before signing any circ'ing forms.) i didn't really want to look, but it keeps me fresh in case i get complacent trying to stay nicey with the other moms in playgroup or whatever.

poor babies!

suse


----------

